# Detention Officer advice?



## texasmr2 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello all,
Just in general I would like to get some advice, straight from the horse's mouth so to speak, concerning what will make me a better D/O? I have applied with one of my local agencie's whom my uncle is a deputy with and have the honor of knowing that I have passed the initial employment interview and requirement's. I plan to become a certified peace officer after I have fullfilled my 2yr requirement as a D/O.

What advice could everyone/anyone offer me concerning some sort of training that will help me control a situation that may get out of hand before it does get to that point?

I look forward to any advice and/or opinion's,
Gregg


----------



## texasmr2 (Apr 18, 2008)

Anybody??


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 18, 2008)

I am not in Law Enforcement; however, I have a few possible suggestions.  Others who are more knowledgeable will make better suggestions.

Check with your supervisors to see whether they permit you to take "outside" training.  Consider what type of situations you might encounter (you'll know from those who've been in it for a long time).  Research what type of martial arts are available that might satisfy the potential encounters.  Make some inquiries regarding these arts and check in your area to see if they're available.

We do have several law enforcement martial artists here on MartialTalk.  Hopefully, they'll chime in soon within the next few days.

- Ceicei


----------



## texasmr2 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank's for the reply and if I can get my uncle to return my call's, he is deputy sheriff there but has remained a D/O, he could offer some insight.

Anyway it's nice to have a reply thank you,
Gregg


----------



## MJS (Apr 18, 2008)

texasmr2 said:


> Hello all,
> Just in general I would like to get some advice, straight from the horse's mouth so to speak, concerning what will make me a better D/O? I have applied with one of my local agencie's whom my uncle is a deputy with and have the honor of knowing that I have passed the initial employment interview and requirement's. I plan to become a certified peace officer after I have fullfilled my 2yr requirement as a D/O.
> 
> What advice could everyone/anyone offer me concerning some sort of training that will help me control a situation that may get out of hand before it does get to that point?
> ...


 
You will most likely get some training when you get hired and enter the academy.  If you're looking for something to supplement that training, which IMHO, would be a good idea, I'd suggest something like BJJ or Small Circle Jujitsu.  These are 2 effective arts, that will provide you with some great methods for controlling.  Of course any of the FMAs such as Arnis, Kali, will also provide you with a good foundation for joint locks, as well as some good weapon defense.

Mike


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Apr 18, 2008)

Keep yourself between the inmates and the exit, dont ever get yourself in a position that you cannot get away from. If you are careful and do your job and keep your nose clean dot your I and cross your Ts. Never trust an inmate, dont let emoitons get in your way. As far as trainning goes you will not need extra, Texas has a pretty good class.


----------



## texasmr2 (Apr 18, 2008)

Imua Kuntao said:


> Keep yourself between the inmates and the exit, dont ever get yourself in a position that you cannot get away from. If you are careful and do your job and keep your nose clean dot your I and cross your Ts. Never trust an inmate, dont let emoitons get in your way. As far as trainning goes you will not need extra, Texas has a pretty good class.


 
Great advice thank's. So can I assume that most agencie's offer a course for new recruit's? The good lord has blessed me naturaly with great reflex's and for some strange reason a natural ability for using an apponent's weight and inertia to my advantage. I know this will be a totally different scenario but I feel pretty good about having some sort of ability you could say.

Keep the advice coming everyone and I cannot express how much I appreciate it.

Gregg

PS,
Thank's Mike I really like Kali and yes I will be looking for supplemental training on the side.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 18, 2008)

I worked in corrections for our Sheriff's dept. before returning and gettin my LE cert.  I was also a training officer for the newbies.  

Every jail set up is different, so I will try and give general things that should apply to all jails.  My experience comes from a "direct supervision" jail setup.  That means I was locked in a large room with 27 two man cells, and 2 one man cells for the inmate workers (56 total inmates).  They were out and about 14 hrs a day with lockdown times being from 10pm to 7am and 2-3pm for afternoon headcount and shift change.  I also worked in EVERY area of the jail from book-in to administration segregation, and all of the general population housing units (low risk to high risk).


----------



## Drac (Apr 18, 2008)

MJS said:


> You will most likely get some training when you get hired and enter the academy. If you're looking for something to supplement that training, which IMHO, would be a good idea, I'd suggest something like BJJ or Small Circle Jujitsu. These are 2 effective arts, that will provide you with some great methods for controlling. Of course any of the FMAs such as Arnis, Kali, will also provide you with a good foundation for joint locks, as well as some good weapon defense.
> 
> Mike


 
MJS gave you some great advice...Let me add that *WHATEVER* you take up* DON'T STOP...*A big problem with alot of LEO's are stop doing hand-to-hand training after they graduate the academy....


----------



## texasmr2 (Apr 18, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> I worked in corrections for our Sheriff's dept. before returning and gettin my LE cert. I was also a training officer for the newbies.
> 
> Every jail set up is different, so I will try and give general things that should apply to all jails. My experience comes from a "direct supervision" jail setup. That means I was locked in a large room with 27 two man cells, and 2 one man cells for the inmate workers (56 total inmates). They were out and about 14 hrs a day with lockdown times being from 10pm to 7am and 2-3pm for afternoon headcount and shift change. I also worked in EVERY area of the jail from book-in to administration segregation, and all of the general population housing units (low risk to high risk).


 
Thank's for the reply but could you offer some advice on addition training or what you did if anything other than the agencie's training? I'm not sure which area I will startout in but any area is prone to an inmate or detainee getting unruly so I'm seeking some advice to 'close quarter's' defense.

Thank's mang,:cheers:
Gregg


----------



## texasmr2 (Apr 18, 2008)

Drac said:


> MJS gave you some great advice...Let me add that *WHATEVER* you take up* DON'T STOP...*A big problem with alot of LEO's are stop doing hand-to-hand training after they graduate the academy....


I dont see that being an issue as it will be not only job related but personal goal's. I was into bodybuilding for many year's and know that non-stop dedication is the biggest factor in success.

Loving the input thank's,
Gregg


----------



## Drac (Apr 18, 2008)

texasmr2 said:


> I'm seeking some advice to 'close quarter's' defense.Thank's mang,:cheers:
> Gregg


 
GM Pellegrini's Combat Hapkido works great at close quarter and from the escort position...I use it myself while on duty with great effectiveness...


----------



## Drac (Apr 18, 2008)

texasmr2 said:


> I dont see that being an issue as it will be not only job related but personal goal's. I was into bodybuilding for many year's and know that non-stop dedication is the biggest factor in success.
> 
> Loving the input thank's,
> Gregg


 
God love ya bro and the BEST of luck to ya...If half of my brother and sister had that attitude I'd be a real happy camper...


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 18, 2008)

I worked in corrections for our Sheriff's dept. before returning and gettin my LE cert. I was also a training officer for the newbies. 

Every jail set up is different, so I will try and give general things that should apply to all jails. My experience comes from a "direct supervision" jail setup. That means I was locked in a large room with 27 two man cells, and 2 one man cells for the inmate workers (56 total inmates). They were out and about 14 hrs a day with lockdown times being from 10pm to 7am and 2-3pm for afternoon headcount and shift change. I also worked in EVERY area of the jail from book-in to administration segregation, and all of the general population housing units (low risk to high risk).  Also, there is a difference in how jails and prisons run.  In jails they are there for only a year at the most (some states 2) and then they are out or go to prison.  Many of them have pending cases and have that hope they will beat it or get let out, so they don't want to get into more trouble while there.  Prisoners, many times don't have anything to lose and are more apt to use violence because they don't care and don't have that hope that they did in jail (yes, I know this is a big generalization but holds true alot of the time).


First,  COMMUNICATION IS YOUR FRIEND!!!!  When you are by yourself dealing with an angry inmate, learn to talk with him without resorting to cussing at him or calling him names.  You'd be surprised how many people you can "talk down" just by talking to them like their a real person.  At our facility the majority of deputies who were assaulted in the housing units were ones who thought their crap didn't stink and PURPOSELY would screw with the inmates because they could and thought it was funny.  I really enjoyed the book "Verbal Judo"  it talks about ways to talk with someone who isn't cooperative, but can be convinced if talked to properly.  It has a lot of good ideas that work and make your life easier.

Second, AWARENESS.  You can't always keep your back to the exit or keep yourself between the exit and the inmates, especially in a direct supervisions setting.  Learn to use windows and other reflective surfaces to see behind you.  If you do have to stop and talk with an inmate position yourself accordingly so someone can't sneak up behind you.  Also, as part of awareness, listen to your gut.  If something doesn't feel right, trust it.  

Third, RADIO COMMUNICATION.  Depending on how your setup you should have a radio on.  If you have a situation you aren't sure of, get someone else there to help out.  Someone should ALWAYS know where you are at and what you are doing.  We have people whose job is to monitor the cameras as an eye in the sky.

Fourth, APPEARANCE.  The inmates have nothing better to do than to watch you and how you carry yourself everyday.  They will notice that you polished your boots, got a haircut, wore a watch 3 days and then didn't, almost anything.  You want to look professional and carry yourself in a way that shows you care about yourself and your job.  If you look slobby and casual they will relate to you in that way.

Fifth, KNOWLEDGE.  This is very important.  Know all of your policies and procedures, what you can or can't do.  In our facility we issue our own discipline up to a 96 hr. lockdown without having to get a sgt. approval, so you had better know the inmate handbook.  They will, and they will try to find every loophole possible or try to change it just a little to get something over on you.  Also, learn what types of scams the inmates try and pull after a short time you aren't going to see many new ones just a lot of variations on the old.  Learn what inmates will tell you what's going on and get info from them (still take it with a grain of salt).  This kind of ties in with the first one, but you also need to learn when talking ISN'T going to work and it's time to go hands on.  

This also goes with learning the inmates, be aware of what they are charged with (trust no one no matter what) and when they have big court dates, this can affect their behavior.  Also, their normal demeanor/behavior, is it drastically different?  Make note, and try to find out why.  

Learn what local gangs you have in your area, what their signs, colors, symbols are etc.  Learn some of the hand gestures to know when/what they are communicating.  Remember, there is no such thing as a "wannabe" only "gonnabes" and jails are great places to recruit new members.

Sixth, CONSISTANCY. Always deal with inmates in a firm, fair and consistant manner.  If they know how you run your shift and what to expect it curbs ALOT of the problems.  They will still try and push it, but if they know how you deal with issues and rule violations it won't cause issues like it will if one day you act like you are their best friend and let them do whatever, and then the next day come in like Judge Dredd.

Seventh, KEEP WORK AND HOME SEPERATED.  It will cause more problems than you can imagine if you can't do this.  I have worked with people who would go out of their way to be nice to inmates and talk to them and then when they dealt with their own family had nothing left and were rude and mean to them.  Also, I have seen deputies have a bad day at home and come in and take it out on the inmates.  This also goes back to #6, if your mode is up and down and they don't know what to expect from you it will cause problems.

I know there is probably TONS more I could share, but those were the things that came to mind in no particular order.  Physical techniques are easy to learn and don't require much time to learn.  It's the mental game that you have to learn that will make you a great deputy/CO.

If you do have more specifics let me know and I will try to answer them.  I'm no expert by any means, but every little bit of knowledge helps.  Oh, one last thing...every inmate will do one of three things in jail. 1) Become medically incapacitated in some manner. 2) Finds God/Allah, etc. 3) Suddenly becomes a fitness buff.


----------



## texasmr2 (Apr 18, 2008)

Another quick question for those with an experienced point of view ok? I'm live on the westside of Houston, and my hiring process could take month's, so may I ask if anyone has recommendation's for class's in this area? I would like to be a step ahead of the game so to speak.



			
				Drac said:
			
		

> GM Pellegrini's Combat Hapkido works great at close quarter and from the escort position...I use it myself while on duty with great effectiveness...


Drac I am very new to this and have never heard of that form so is it similiar in the H/H aspect like certain aspect's of Kali?



			
				Drac said:
			
		

> God love ya bro and the BEST of luck to ya...If half of my brother and sister had that attitude I'd be a real happy camper...


I fell off the wagon for some year's but found that I'm not a happy person without a strict self-induced regimen. I'm trying to make huge change's in my life and the biggest enjoyment I'm getting from this is seeing my immediate family's reaction and support which make's me even hungrier!


----------



## Drac (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm in Ohio so I cannot be of any assistance in locating a school..I PM'd you a link that should answer any questions about Combat hapkido you have...


----------



## texasmr2 (Apr 18, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> I worked in corrections for our Sheriff's dept. before returning and gettin my LE cert. I was also a training officer for the newbies.
> 
> First, COMMUNICATION IS YOUR FRIEND!!!! When you are by yourself dealing with an angry inmate, learn to talk with him without resorting to cussing at him or calling him names. You'd be surprised how many people you can "talk down" just by talking to them like their a real person. At our facility the majority of deputies who were assaulted in the housing units were ones who thought their crap didn't stink and PURPOSELY would screw with the inmates because they could and thought it was funny. I really enjoyed the book "Verbal Judo" it talks about ways to talk with someone who isn't cooperative, but can be convinced if talked to properly. It has a lot of good ideas that work and make your life easier.


I feel very confident about this area because that's just the kind of person I am, give respect and you will get respect most of the time.



			
				punisher73 said:
			
		

> Second, AWARENESS. You can't always keep your back to the exit or keep yourself between the exit and the inmates, especially in a direct supervisions setting. Learn to use windows and other reflective surfaces to see behind you. If you do have to stop and talk with an inmate position yourself accordingly so someone can't sneak up behind you. Also, as part of awareness, listen to your gut. If something doesn't feel right, trust it.


Instinct learn to trust your's and alway's be on alert, got it.




			
				punisher73 said:
			
		

> Third, RADIO COMMUNICATION. Depending on how your setup you should have a radio on. If you have a situation you aren't sure of, get someone else there to help out. Someone should ALWAYS know where you are at and what you are doing. We have people whose job is to monitor the cameras as an eye in the sky.


Yes I would feel naked without radio communication and have some experirence with it.



			
				punisher73 said:
			
		

> Fourth, APPEARANCE. The inmates have nothing better to do than to watch you and how you carry yourself everyday. They will notice that you polished your boots, got a haircut, wore a watch 3 days and then didn't, almost anything. You want to look professional and carry yourself in a way that shows you care about yourself and your job. If you look slobby and casual they will relate to you in that way.


GREAT insight!



			
				punisher73 said:
			
		

> Fifth, KNOWLEDGE. This is very important. Know all of your policies and procedures, what you can or can't do. In our facility we issue our own discipline up to a 96 hr. lockdown without having to get a sgt. approval, so you had better know the inmate handbook. They will, and they will try to find every loophole possible or try to change it just a little to get something over on you. Also, learn what types of scams the inmates try and pull after a short time you aren't going to see many new ones just a lot of variations on the old. Learn what inmates will tell you what's going on and get info from them (still take it with a grain of salt). This kind of ties in with the first one, but you also need to learn when talking ISN'T going to work and it's time to go hands on.
> 
> This also goes with learning the inmates, be aware of what they are charged with (trust no one no matter what) and when they have big court dates, this can affect their behavior. Also, their normal demeanor/behavior, is it drastically different? Make note, and try to find out why.


Gotcha.



			
				punisher73 said:
			
		

> Learn what local gangs you have in your area, what their signs, colors, symbols are etc. Learn some of the hand gestures to know when/what they are communicating. Remember, there is no such thing as a "wannabe" only "gonnabes" and jails are great places to recruit new members.


I feel this is one of the most important aspect's to learn?



			
				punisher73 said:
			
		

> Sixth, CONSISTANCY. Always deal with inmates in a firm, fair and consistant manner. If they know how you run your shift and what to expect it curbs ALOT of the problems. They will still try and push it, but if they know how you deal with issues and rule violations it won't cause issues like it will if one day you act like you are their best friend and let them do whatever, and then the next day come in like Judge Dredd.


There should be no deviation from the code and no inmate is your friend.



			
				punisher73 said:
			
		

> Seventh, KEEP WORK AND HOME SEPERATED. It will cause more problems than you can imagine if you can't do this. I have worked with people who would go out of their way to be nice to inmates and talk to them and then when they dealt with their own family had nothing left and were rude and mean to them. Also, I have seen deputies have a bad day at home and come in and take it out on the inmates. This also goes back to #6, if your mode is up and down and they don't know what to expect from you it will cause problems.


Leave home at home and work at work, got it.



Thank's punisher73 for all the great advice,
Gregg

PS,
As I had mentioned that my uncle is a DS/CO at the jail I hope to learn alot from him.


----------

